# Albrechtsberger's passion



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

This gent was Beethoven's composition teacher in the early 1790s. As far as I know, Beethoven never published anything for this instrument. Maybe feeling that his teacher had it covered.






:tiphat:


----------

